# I hate my peep sight!!



## seabear2 (Jan 12, 2010)

I have missed a few deer this year near dark since I cant see through my peep sight. My vision is great but when I look at my target it all looks the same(dark). I am tired of it and a friend suggested this to help me see better. Any thoughts? 

http://www.stringsplitter.net/


----------



## stev (Jan 12, 2010)

kisser button


----------



## wilber85 (Jan 12, 2010)

Is it lining up straight?  You could try a larger diameter peep if you think yours is too small.  Or you could just say forget peeps and go to a kisser or other anchor mechanism.


----------



## seabear2 (Jan 12, 2010)

wilber85 said:


> Is it lining up straight?  You could try a larger diameter peep if you think yours is too small.  Or you could just say forget peeps and go to a kisser or other anchor mechanism.



Yea its lining up straight.


----------



## jpreiss (Jan 12, 2010)

If you can't see what you are shooting at, why are you shooting? Just a thought.


----------



## seabear2 (Jan 12, 2010)

jpreiss said:


> If you can't see what you are shooting at, why are you shooting? Just a thought.



Ummm, I know what I am shooting at but I would like to be able to see more than what I do looking into a peep sight. I like the product as posted in my first post. Thanks for your concern jpreiss.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 12, 2010)

G5 Meta Peep


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Jan 12, 2010)

When I cant see out of my peep, I know it is time to climb down out of the tree!  Limbs and branches have usually been my worst enemy, trying to take low light shots. Just a thought!!!


----------



## XJfire75 (Jan 13, 2010)

What size peep you shooting?

How much fiber you got on the pins?


----------



## Bow Only (Jan 13, 2010)

Get an Anchor Sight and forget the peep.  My eyes are terrible at dusk but I probably can shoot 15 minutes or more without the peep using the Anchor Sight.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jan 13, 2010)

Bow Only said:


> Get an Anchor Sight and forget the peep.  My eyes are terrible at dusk but I probably can shoot 15 minutes or more without the peep using the Anchor Sight.



I gotta go with Matt on this one!  I've been using the Anchor Sight for about 4 years now and don't see me EVER returning to a string peep.

Check 'em out here:  www.archeryinnovations.com


----------



## TJay (Jan 13, 2010)

I have the Stringsplitter and it works for me.


----------



## DonArkie (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a "Red Hawk Archery's" peep, designed for low lite





they also make one without the rubber, yes I need to wax my string
reasons why I like there peep..................................
· Lengthens Prime Time Hunting  
· 14 Layer, Anti-Reflective Coated Lens 
· Sharp, Contrasting, Image Definition  
· Rain Won't Clog Peep Sight 
· Large, Safe, Field of View  
· 1/8" Aiming Aperture 
· 405" Amber Viewing Area 
· Prevents Pin Confusion  
· Quick Target Acquisition


----------



## Thurston (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't think anyone is busting your chops.  that is a interesting peep though.  I tend to use the I cannot see out of my peep time as time to go. But I have a pretty large peep.  I dunno.  It really never has been a problem.  I can see the small diameter peeps used for targets being a real problem though.


----------



## brkbowma (Jan 13, 2010)

look at http://www.hindsightco.com/, I'm thinking about trying one next year


----------



## benellisbe (Jan 13, 2010)

brkbowma said:


> look at http://www.hindsightco.com/, I'm thinking about trying one next year



x2...


----------



## Barehunter (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm guessing that you can see your pin but not the target when you look thru the peep.   Assuming that you are right handed,  close left eye and look thru the peep with your right eye.  Center your sight ring in the peep.  Now open your left eye and see the target with it.  Superimpose the pin that you are seeing with your right eye on the target and shoot.   Sounds harder than it is.  Try it late evening with your target.  Works like a charm.


----------



## fountain (Jan 13, 2010)

what is the inside diameter of the one you are using now???


----------



## seabear2 (Jan 13, 2010)

fountain said:


> what is the inside diameter of the one you are using now???



I would guess 9/64. Shooting targets in the daytime is no problem its near dark when I have the trouble. When I get it set up right, I will practice more in low light conditions.


----------



## seabear2 (Jan 13, 2010)

TJay said:


> I have the Stringsplitter and it works for me.



What size did you get? Pro's and Con's?


----------



## Killdee (Jan 13, 2010)

lungbuster123 said:


> G5 Meta Peep



X3


I do have an Anchor Site waiting on season to close B-4 I mess with my set up and remove my peep. I can shoot right up till end of legal shooting hours right now with a Meta and Hha sight.


----------



## pasinthrough (Jan 13, 2010)

I was having trouble seeing late too.  Telling where leaves or pine straw stops and a deer starts is getting tougher every year.  I just got my String Splitter in today (got it off Ebay $11).  This is the first 2 arrows I shot from 35 yards.  I was trying for the deer to the left of the two arrows.  The only difference I can tell is something is making more noise now than before.  Since the only thing I changed is the peep, it has to be that.  I'm going to give it a try for a few more weeks, but may end up buying a bigger G5 peep.  I have a 3/8" now but will go with either a 1/4 or 5/16.  Good Luck!  My splitter has a 1/4" hole, hope it helps you out.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 13, 2010)

DaddyPaul said:


> I gotta go with Matt on this one!  I've been using the Anchor Sight for about 4 years now and don't see me EVER returning to a string peep.
> 
> Check 'em out here:  www.archeryinnovations.com



How exactly does that work?  Do you line it up with your pins?  I tried looking at the site but still confused!


----------



## fountain (Jan 14, 2010)

9/32 is pretty big already.  i was gonna say drill it out.  i have an old shepley on mine and we always would drill them out--works great for me, but yours is already pretty big.  the next thing is the meta peep


----------



## seabear2 (Jan 18, 2010)

fountain said:


> 9/32 is pretty big already.  i was gonna say drill it out.  i have an old shepley on mine and we always would drill them out--works great for me, but yours is already pretty big.  the next thing is the meta peep




Yea im going with the meta or string splitter. Not much feedback on the string splitter however.


----------



## DonArkie (Jan 18, 2010)

my wife uses the string splitter and loves it. She said for the last few minutes of shoot'n time it the cat's mewo. Now she said there is a bit to get used to do to pin confusion and her accuracy at longer distances (30 yards) aint as good. From Tennis Ball size groups to grapefruit size


----------



## seabear2 (Jan 18, 2010)

Don, have you ever tried the meta?


----------



## downsouth204 (Jan 19, 2010)

A 1/4 inch G5 meta peep works perfect! Lets in lots of light and matches up nicely with lots of sight rings. Once your string is broke in, add or subtract a twist or two till your peep is close to being lined up straight. Then just use your D loop to train your string straight the rest of the way!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jan 20, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> How exactly does that work?  Do you line it up with your pins?  I tried looking at the site but still confused!



You simply set it so that when you are at full draw, all snugged up in your normal anchor, that the dot sits inside the circle.  You can fine tune the sensitivity by shortening or lengthening the tube to make the dot fill up more or less of the circle.

Once you get it set properly all you do is draw bow, just glance at it to make sure it is supposed to be (set up properly and you have a repeatable anchor) and then just focus on your pin/target and execute the shot.  You don't stare at it, look through it or even check it several times.

YOu get your shot routine down and I guarantee you that you can shoot just a fast with this as you can a string peep and you can shoot longer, never worry about a peep turning, etc.........might even pick up a foot or three in speed by removing peep.

Not that this is proof positive of anything but I've been using one for about 4 years now.  I've only shot in two formal 3D tournaments, the first one I won the Hunter division, the second one I came in second place, but shot 8 up for the day.  

Just something to show you that they are accurate when set up properly and you get your shot grooved!


----------



## huntaholic (Jan 20, 2010)

*no peep !*

You dont need a peep !  Lock your hand at the same point every time an just look at the pin or pins, been shooting this way for years. If you have good eyes you can do this, I shoot this way b/c I missed deer for the same reason at dark you cant see through the peep an see the deer. Just my 2 cents give it a try !


----------



## Wjackson11x (Jan 20, 2010)

nevermind


----------



## TJay (Jan 31, 2010)

seabear2 said:


> What size did you get? Pro's and Con's?



If I remember there were three sizes and I got the middle one.  You get great low light performance and it's accurate too.  I was a little concerned that accuracy might suffer but that hasn't been the case at all.  I don't know of any con's so to speak, it probably slows your arrow down a tad but I haven't noticed any difference.


----------



## NICK_BOWHUNTER (Jan 31, 2010)

short stop said:


> x 2



x3 here


----------



## pasinthrough (Jan 31, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 31, 2010)

short stop said:


> x 2



I just got one as well and so far I love it!


----------

